# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Πρόβλημα με pIII

## chris_20

Καλησπέρα ! έχω ένα p3 και είχε χαλάσει η μητρική φυσικά απο σκασμένους πυκνωτές(14) οι 3 ειδικά δέν βλεπόντουσαν!  
όταν τους άλλαξα τα προβλήαματα που είχε , είχαν διοθωθεί και δούλευε ρολόι ... εκτος... οτι άμα κούναγα το pc
έκανε επανεκκίνηση και πολλές φορές στο άσχετο επίσης.! 

Μετά απο 3 μέρες χρήσης ήταν τζιτζι! 
αλλα άμα το αφήσεις το πρόβλημα ξαναπαρουσιάζεται!

Οι πυκνωτές δέν μπήκαν όλοι κανονικά γιατι ΄δεν είχα τρομπα!! κάποιοι κολλήθκαν πάνω στα παλιά ποδαράκια των παλιών δηλαδή . Άλλους τους έβγαλα μαζί με τα ποδαράκια τους με πένσα και μπήκαν τέλεια οι καινούριοι
έβαλα ποιό ανθεκτικούς στη θερμοκρασία  105 C 10v 1000μf  αλλα θυμάμαι οτι οι προηγούμενοι ήταν μικρότεροι σε κάτι νομίζω σε volts απ' ότι μου είπε ο πωλητής δέν πειράζει άμα χρησιμοποιούσα μεγαλύτερα volt αρκεί τα μf
να ήταν τα ίδια...

plz advice!

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dal_kos

Πραγματι τα βολτ οταν αντεχει περισσοτερα ειναι καλο οχι κακο.
Τωρα για το οτι κανει επανεκκινησεις κοιτα μηπως δεν εχεις κολλησει κατι σωστα η το καλωδιο του τροφοδοτικου σου ισως να ειναι καπου κομμενο...  :Wink:

----------


## chris_20

χμ.. σκέφτομαι το καλώδιο δέν πρέπει να φταίει , τα τσεκάρω τις κολλήσεις αλλα υπάρχει τίποτα αλλο να κοιτάξω? 
κάποιος μου είπε για την κάρτα γραφικών αλλα δέν νομιζω ..

----------


## marios

Βασικά, παρε μια τρόμπα και ξανακανε τις κολλήσεις απο την αρχή. Που ξέρεις, μπορεί να μην κολλήθηκε κάτι καλα και να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Βέβαια, το κόβω λίγο δύσκολο αλλα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.....
Καλή τύχη  :Very Happy:

----------


## chris_20

α πείρα τρόμπα 4 μέρες τώρα plz μή με βάζετε να ξεκολλάω!! ήταν εφιάλτης! οι πυκνωτες ήταν πιό μεγάλοι και έκανα ταρζανιές για να τους κολλήσω! 
ίσως αμα τους χτυπήσω έναν έναν εμφανιστεί η πηγή του κακού...

η τρόμπα δέν βγαίνει και με σιδερένια μύτη? γιατί έχουν πλαστική? ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΔΙΝΕΙ!

----------


## hlektrologos000

> η τρόμπα δέν βγαίνει και με σιδερένια μύτη? γιατί έχουν πλαστική? ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΔΙΝΕΙ!


νομιζω οτι αμα εβγενε σιδερενια θα κολαγε το καλαι πανω και θα βουλωνε .

Μηπως εβαλες καμια καρτα γραφικων μεγαλυτερη(ή καποια αλλη συσκευη ) και μερικες φορες οταν δουλευουν ολα φουλ στο  p.c   δεν φτανει το ρευμα και κανει επανεκινηση?   μου εχει συμβει .

οσο για μητρικη pιιι   τις χαριζουν πλεον ,μην στεναχωριεσε.

----------


## chris_20

Άμα ήταν μέταλο που δέν κολλάει το καλάι? οπως πχ του 1ευρώ ,


Ερώτηση : πιστεύετε οτι για τους πυκνωτές έφταιγε το τροφοδοτικό?
σας λέω οτι είχα δεί ένα κασονι με μητρικές της ίδιας μαρκας σε ένα μαγαζί στην αθήνα 
οι οποίες είχαν όλες διαλυμένους πυκνωτές.. λέτε να μήν εφταιγε το τροφοδοτικό για τους πυκνωτές όπως νόμιζα?

τώρα τα πιό πολλά εξαρτήματα είναι μαμά αλλα θυμήθηκα οτι έχω τροφοδοτικό για p3 450 πανω λες να φταίει?
και φοβόμουν να βάλω το παλιό για τον πιό πάνω λόγο...

----------


## MHTSOS

Λοιπόν περίπου το ίδιο είχα πάθει και εγώ παλιότερα σε μια μητρική για Ρ3. Εμένα βέβαια δεν είχαν σκάσει οι πυκνωτές αλλά απλά είχαν φουσκώσει και ο Η/Υ δεν ξεκίναγε. Πιθανότατα φούσκωσαν λόγο του overclocking (από τα τα 450 στα 675MHz) και γιατί γιατί το είχα αφήσει 15 μέρες να δουλεύει μέρα νύχτα σε πλήρη φορτίο. Οι πυκνωτές ήταν 1000μF 6.3V Low ESR. Επιδεί δεν έβρισκα πουθενά ίδιους ξήλωσα από ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό 2 τέτοιους τους έβαλα και δούλεψε τέλεια. Στην περίπτωσή σου μάλλον σβήνει λόγο ψυχρής κόλησης σε κάποιον πυκνωτή. Πρέπει απαραίτητα να βγάλεις τα ποδαράκια από τους παλιούς πυκνωτές από την μητρική και να κολήσεις τους καινούργιους με τον πάτο τους να ακουμπά την μητρική, να έχουν δηλαδή όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά ποδαράκια. Είπες οτι αυτοί που έχεις δεν χωράνε ακριβώς μάλλον γιατί έχουν μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο. Πρέπει να βρείς κάποιους με την ίδια διάμετρο και να είναι απαραιτήτως Low ESR. Μπορείς να βάλεις και με περισότερα μF αν θές αλλά να είναι φτιαγμένοι για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Οι πυκνωτές αυτοί πρέπει να δουλέψουν με ρεύμα κυμάτωσης αρκετών Α και συχνότητες πάνω από 1MHz.

----------


## chris_20

χμμ τί είναι το ESR? (ασχετος)
low ESR?? plz explain! 

Ηλεκτρολυτικοί δέν λέγονται  οι κυλινδρικοί? και οι φακές πώς λέγονται?(ξανά άσχετος)

Τί εννοούμε  ψυχρή κόλληση?

----------


## chris_20

α σορυ ούτε εμένα είχαν σκάσει , είχαν ανοίξει και χυθεί υγρά

με τη νέα πληροφορία τη γλιτώνω την επέμβαση στα ποδαράκια?   :p

----------

